# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  فاجعه : اجرا نشدن برنامه در ویندوز 7

## farboodj1375

سلام.
خسته نباشید.

من بیش از یکماهه که دارم روی یک برنامه کار میکنم(برنامه جامع مدیریت فروشگاه محصولات فرهنگی)
کلی براش زحمت کشیدم.
کار نوشتنش تقریبا تموم شده ولی حالا که بردم تو سیستم مشتری تستش کنم دیدم مشتری ویندوزش رو به ویندوز 7 تغییر داده و برنامه هم به هیچ عنوان اجرا نشد.
حتی سورس رو هم که باز کزدم خدا تا خطا داد و کلی از ابزارها لود نمیشدن و ... 


خواهشا ... کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
خیلی مهمه.


هرجور اطلاعاتی برای اصلاح لازمه بگه تا بگم...
حتی اگه لازمه سورس رو بزارم...
البته اگه بشه سورس رو بزارین برا مرحله آخر بهتره چون حجمش یکم بالاست.


پیشاپیش ممنون.
 :ناراحت:

----------


## M.T.P

درجه امنیتی UAC ویندوز 7 را روی Never Notify تنظیم کنید 90% مشکلات رفع میشه.
در قسمت Search منوی استارت ویندوز 7 عبارت UAC رو تایپ کنید.

----------


## farboodj1375

متشکر...
چک کردم ولی به طور پیش فرض رو همون موردی بود که شما گفتین...

اشکال از جای دیگه است؟

در ضمن هنگام اچرا Run Time Error 7 میده.(Out Of Memory)

ممنون.
منتظر هستم.

----------


## farboodj1375

در ضمن در جستجوهایی که کردم یکی گفته بود که تو بخش Compatibility برنامه رو به صورت ادمین و Windows Xp اجرا کن...اینکارو هم کردم بازم درست نشد.

----------


## mpmsoft

ظاهرا مشکل راست به چپ دارید
فایل آپدیت راست به چپ برای ویندوز سون رو از همین بخش جستجو و نصب کنید فکر کنم مشکلتون برطرف بشه چون من خودم با همین مشکل روبرو شدم و به این شکل مشکلم برطرف شد
و همچنین برنامتون رو Run as Administrator کنید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

زياد نگران نباشيد

براي برنامتون ستاپ درست كرديد يا نه
اگر نه با نرم افزار Setup Factory 8 به بالا براش ستاپ درست كنيد
تنظيمات UAC و Run as administrator رو هم براش انجام بديد
معمولا مشكل خاصي نيست و برنامه روي Win7 اجرا ميشه
من خودم كلي برنامه نوشتم و روش اجرا كردم

----------


## farboodj1375

> فایل آپدیت راست به چپ برای ویندوز سون رو از همین بخش جستجو و نصب کنی


جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نشد...میشه یه لینکی چیزی بدین؟





> براي برنامتون ستاپ درست كرديد يا نه
> اگر نه با نرم افزار Setup Factory 8 به بالا براش ستاپ درست كنيد


بله درست کردم...با همین ستاپ فکتوری...
مشکل پا برجاست.


از همه دوستان ممنون.
انشاا... بتونم جبران کنم.

----------


## farboodj1375

تمامی کارایی که دوستان گفتن انجام دادن...همون ارور رو میده ...

----------


## Veteran

فایل کامپایل شده رو بزارین دوستانی که ویندوز 7 دارند تست کنن من ویندوز 7  
64 بیتی دارم
یا خودتون روی یک سیستم دیگه ای تست کنین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farboodj1375

ممنون.
رو یه سیستم دیگه هم تست کردم.همون مشکل بود.

فایل کامپایل شده بعد از ستاپ سازی و فشرده سازی یه چیزی حدود 17 مگابایت حجم داره.
اگه لازمه و میتونین دانلود کنین بگین تا آپلودش کنم.

متشکر.

----------


## Veteran

فایل هارو رجیستر کردین ؟
سورس رو باز کردین nتا ارور داد ارور از چی داد کد نویسی ؟ اگه کد نویسی نیست فایل هارو رجیستر کردین ؟

----------


## farboodj1375

راستی اینو هم بگم که یک سری از ابزارها تو ویندوز 7 اصلا موقع ادد کردن از قسمت کامپوننت ها ارور میداد.(موقع اضافه کردن از طریق Browse)

که مهمترین اونا ابزار CommandBars  ساخت شرکت کودجاک هست...ولی از یه همچین شرکت معتبری بعیده که ابزارهاش با ویندوز 7 مشکل داشته باشن.
برنامه من هم یه جورایی بر مبنای این ابزار بنا شده و به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم از پروژه حذفش کنم :گریه: 

در ضمن CommanBar که من استفاده میکنم نسخه کامل هستش(ک.ر.ک شده) و تو Xp هم هیچگونه مشکلی نداره.

ممنون.منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم.

----------


## farboodj1375

> فایل هارو رجیستر کردین ؟
> سورس رو باز کردین nتا ارور داد ارور از چی داد کد نویسی ؟ اگه کد نویسی نیست فایل هارو رجیستر کردین ؟
> من چیزه زیادی بلد نیستم محض اطلاع میگم


بله رجیستر کردم...
خطاها هم از کدنویسی نبود, در بارگذاری و لود کردن پروژه بود (مثلا برای کامپوننت ها و بارگذاری فرم ها)

ممنون.

----------


## Veteran

دستری شما به ویندوز چیه ؟ administrator هست ؟
اینو توی cmd وارد کنید
net user administrator \add
بعد برین توی کنترل پنل اون جایی هست که کاربر هارو مدیریت میکنین
پسورد کاربر administrator رو پسورد رو حذف کنین سیستم رو ریست کنین با اکانت administator بالا بیاین
من همچین مشکلی داشتم وقتی سورس رو باز میکردم مشکل در لود کامپوننت ها داشتم
نمیدنم با این درست بشه یا نه

----------


## M.T.P

> راستی اینو هم بگم که یک سری از ابزارها تو ویندوز 7 اصلا موقع ادد کردن از قسمت کامپوننت ها ارور میداد.(موقع اضافه کردن از طریق Browse)
> که مهمترین اونا ابزار CommandBars ساخت شرکت کودجاک هست...ولی از یه همچین شرکت معتبری بعیده که ابزارهاش با ویندوز 7 مشکل داشته باشن.
> برنامه من هم یه جورایی بر مبنای این ابزار بنا شده و به هیچ عنوان نمیتونم از پروژه حذفش کنم


این کامپوننت با ویندوز 7 مشکل نداره! لایسنس ها منتقل میکنید یا نه؟

----------


## farboodj1375

این نسخه که من استفاده میکنم لایسنس نداره...بطور کامل کرک شده هست و تو ویندوزهای ایکس پی هم بطور کامل بدون لایسنس اجرا میشده.

ممنون.

----------


## farboodj1375

در ضمن اینو هم بگم که من کامپوننت ها رو با Registerator شرکت کودجاک رجیستر کردم.اون ابزار بطور کامل کامپوننت ها رو رجیستر میکنه.

متشکر.
لطفا اگه امکانش هست کمک کنید/.

----------


## farboodj1375

دوستان عزیز...من نهایت سعیم رو کردم و بعضی از فایلایه غیر ضروری مثل عکس های ریبون رو از پروژه حذف کردم و و فشرده کردم و ستاپش کردم و ... در نهایت حجمش شد 14 مگابایت. حالا اگه راه دیگه ای نداره  دوستان مشکلی برای دانلود کردنش ندارن بیگن تا بزارمش.
ضمن اینکه این سورس بدون شک بدرد خودتون هم میخوره و همونطور که گفتم بیش از یکماه براش وقت گذاشتم...

متشکر.

----------


## ALIMAHDE54

سلام دوست عزیز اگه شما سورسو بذارین اساتید بهتر میتونن راهنمایی کنن من خودم چند تا برنامه که تو ایکس پی نوشته شده بود رو تو ویندوز هفت اجرا کردم که هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نیومده در ضمن فک نکنم مشکلی هم با دانلودش داشته باشن چونکه الان همه از ای دی اس ال پر سرعت استفاده میکنن ممنون میشم سورس رو بذارین تا کاربران مبتدی مثل من از این سورسا  استفاده کنیم .

----------


## akbarg64

سلام.طبق مواردی که گفتین یه احتمال دیگه هم هست که ارزش امتحان کردن داره.اون هم اینکه ستاپ شما اشکال داشته باشه.با خود ویبی هم ستاپ بسازید بعد فایل هایی مثل دیتابیس رو در مسیر نصب برنامه کپی کنید.بعد ببینید بازم خطا میده یا نه.راستی کدجاک رو من خودم توی سون استفاده کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشته.توی یه ویندوز دیگه هم امتحان کنید.



> راستی اینو هم بگم که یک سری از ابزارها تو ویندوز 7 اصلا موقع ادد کردن از  قسمت کامپوننت ها ارور میداد.(موقع اضافه کردن از طریق Browse)


این یعنی اینکه اون کامپونت ریجستر نشده ریجستر کنید.regsvr 32.
موفق باشید.

----------


## setroyd

سورس رو بزار تا ببینیم کاری مبشه کرد یا نه

----------


## farboodj1375

> سلام.طبق مواردی که گفتین یه احتمال دیگه هم هست که ارزش امتحان کردن داره.اون هم اینکه ستاپ شما اشکال داشته باشه.با خود ویبی هم ستاپ بسازید بعد فایل هایی مثل دیتابیس رو در مسیر نصب برنامه کپی کنید.بعد ببینید بازم خطا میده یا نه.راستی کدجاک رو من خودم توی سون استفاده کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشته.توی یه ویندوز دیگه هم امتحان کنید.
> 
> این یعنی اینکه اون کامپونت ریجستر نشده ریجستر کنید.regsvr 32.
> موفق باشید.


ممنون.ولی گفتم که رجیسترشون کردم....در ضمن سورس رو دارم آپلود میکنم.

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.سورس رو آپلود کردم.
ابتدا این فایل ستاپ رو دانلود کنید و نصب کنید.بعد از نصب فایل Zip رو از تو پوشه ای که موقع نصب انتخاب کردین ,باز کنین.
سورس تو همون فایل Zip هست.


فقط لطفا مشکل رو حل کنید.

در آخر یک خواهش دارم...خدایی نکرده قصد جسارت ندارم...ولی لطف کنین و از این سورس برای مقاصد تجاری استفاده نکنین چون خودم قصد فروشش رو دارم...
حتی الامکان این سورس رو پخش هم نکنید.
امیدوارم به کسی برنخوره.

متشکر.
منتظر هستم.

لینک دانلود : با اجازه اساتید لینک حذف شد.(لینک ها رو پیام خصوصی کردم.)

----------


## farboodj1375

> سلام.طبق مواردی که گفتین یه احتمال دیگه هم هست که ارزش امتحان کردن داره.اون هم اینکه ستاپ شما اشکال داشته باشه.با خود ویبی هم ستاپ بسازید بعد فایل هایی مثل دیتابیس رو در مسیر نصب برنامه کپی کنید.بعد ببینید بازم خطا میده یا نه.راستی کدجاک رو من خودم توی سون استفاده کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشته.توی یه ویندوز دیگه هم امتحان کنید.


اینکارو هم کردم بازم مشکل حل نشد.
منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم.
متشکر.

----------


## Veteran

اگر پ.خ میدادی به اونایی که میخواستن بهتر بود الان هرکی میاد دانلود میکنه من گذاشتم روی دانلود بزار تموم بشه بعد پاکش کن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام دوستان.
خسته نباشید.
با رجیستر کردن صحیح کامپوننت ها تونستم سورس رو بدون مشکل تو ویندوز 7 اجرا کنم ولی....................................

ولی اینقدر مشکل داشت که پشیمون شدم.

مثلا موقع اجرا ارور میداد...وقتی بعد از مشاهده ارور دوباره رو ران(اجرا) کلیک میکردم دیگه ارور نمیداد و در نهایت هم رو کد ActiveMenuBar ریبون ارور میداد و نمیشد اجراش کرد.کلی از رنگهای فرم ها هم تغییر کرده بود.

لطفا کمک کنید. :گریه:

----------


## akbarg64

خطا رو بزار خوب.عکس بگیر ببینیم.

----------


## Veteran

منم دانلود کردم رجیستر کردم اما وقتی باز میکنم ی بار برنامه بدون مشکل باز میشه دوباره میبندم باز میکنم از ی جایی از کد خطا میده!!!
هر بار که میبندم باز میکنم یک خطایی در کد نویسی میده نمیدونم چرا 
اما وقتی کامپایل میکنم و باز میکنم این ارور رو میده

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام دوستان گرامی...
ببخشید یک فایل کم بود.

شما این فایل که ضمیمه کردم دانلود کنید و به پوشه Res اضافه کنید.

----------


## farboodj1375

عزیزانی که دانلود کردن خواهشا کمک کنند... :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## farboodj1375

کسی میدونه این خطا چی هست؟

----------


## Veteran

این چیه بهش گیر میده بابا این چرا اینجوری هست نمیودونم شاید مشکل سیستم من باشیه چندبار که برنامه رو اجرا میکنم یهو هنگ میکنه !!!!

----------


## farboodj1375

آره منم گفتم که تو سون اجرا کردم از همین خط ارور میگیره ... ول هم نمیکنه... نمیدونم چرا .
ولی تو ایکس پی این مشکلا نبود.

----------


## محسن واژدی

> کسی میدونه این خطا چی هست؟


سلام
تا انجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم اگر بدون حضور تابع InitCommonControls از فایل manifest استفاده کنید این خطا در برنامه کمپایل شده ظاهر میشود

----------


## محسن واژدی

> جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نشد...میشه یه لینکی چیزی بدین؟


کامپوننت VBAME.DLL را سرچ کنین

موفق باشید

----------


## farboodj1375

> تا انجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم اگر بدون حضور تابع InitCommonControls از فایل manifest استفاده کنید این خطا در برنامه کمپایل شده ظاهر میشود


من اصلا از این تابع استفاده نکردم...

----------------------------------------------



حالا که سورس رو گذاشتم...خواهشا یک از دوستان گرامی مشکل اجرا در ویندو.ز 7 رو حل کنه...لطفا...

----------


## farboodj1375

استادان محترم...یکم کارم فوریه باید پروژه رو تحویل بدم...امکانش نیست کمک کنین؟
راستی این سورس کرش زیاد میده(حتی تو ایکس پی).احتمالا یکی از کامپوننت ها اشکال داره.
ولی تو فایل Exe دیگه کرش نداره.

متشکر.

----------


## akbarg64

سلام.یه چیز میگم ناراحت نشی.منکه چیزی از برنامه سر در نیاوردم چون اصلا اجرا نمیشه.مثلا چرا توی فرم اول به همه دیتابیس ها وصل میشی؟؟؟؟چرا اینقدر دیتابیس داری؟؟؟؟؟مال من به اتصال به دیتابیس گیر میده و  کرش میده.

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
خب چون میخوام گزارش های مختلف بگیرم تعداد بانک ها زیاده و بانک هر جنس زیاد.

حالا شما اگه میتونین با تغییرات تو سورس اونو درست کنید لطف کنید یه کمکی بکنید.
ممنون.

----------


## Veteran

اره بابا کرش نمیزاره میتونستی یک بانک درست کنی با جدول هایی که میخای
همه رو هم توی فرم 1 وصل میکنی خوب هر کدوم از بانک هارو بزار درون فرم های مربوط به خودشون از کامپوننت هم خیلی غیر ضروری استفاده کردی
اگر هدفت گرافیکی شدن برنامه بود میتونستی یک چیزه بهتر و زیباتر در بیاری !

----------


## armin1100

دوست عزیز  vb6 در ویندوز سون ساپورت نمیشه  راه حل اینه که ویندوز xp  رو بصورت مجازی روی ویندوز سون نصب کنی  oracle virtual machine

----------


## farboodj1375

خب حالا که گذشته...میشه کمک کنید که تو 7 اجرا شه؟در ضمن اگه نظری هم در مورد برنامه دارید بگید خوشحال میشم.
در ضمن آیکون های ریبون حذف شده اند.

این یه عکس از صفحه اصلی برنامه.




ممنون.




> دوست عزیز vb6 در ویندوز سون ساپورت نمیشه راه حل اینه که ویندوز xp رو بصورت مجازی روی ویندوز سون نصب کنی oracle virtual machine


ساپورت که میشه...ولی بطو ر کامل نه...
میشه بیشتر در مورد اون روش توضیح بدین؟نصب ویندوز مجازی؟

----------


## farboodj1375

در ضمن تو ایکس پی بطور کامل تست شده و هیچ مشکلی نداشته....
فقط اگه اساتید گرامی یه لطفی کنن و کمک کنند که بتونم برنامه رو تو ویندوز 7 اجرا کنم خیلی عالی میشه...

ممنون.

----------


## farboodj1375

هیچکس نتونست کمکی بکنه؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## joker

توی ویندوز7 شما در حالت معمولش دسترسی رایت مثلا به فولدر system32 نداری
من دات نت و وی بی و این چیزا کار نکردم سورست را هم ببینم کمکی نمیتونم بهت بکنم ولی یکدور به ترتیب این مراحل را انجام بده تا تکلیف محل اشکال اول پیدا بشه
1- یک فرم ساده کامپایل کن و بعد توی 7 اجرا کن
اگه درست بود برو مرحله بعد..
2- یک فرم که به دیتابیست متصل شده
3- یک فرم که کامپیوننتهات روی هست ( اگه این مرحله قات زد باید دونه دونه کامپیوننتهاتو اضافه و تست کنی تا ببینی اشکال از کدومه )
بعد که محل اشکال پیدا شد راحت تر میشه راهنمائیت کرد
حتی ممکنه اکتیوایکسی داشته باشی که ذاتا با 7 سازگار نیست ، اونوقت به جای تغییر کل برنامه فقط اون قسمت را پیدا میکنی و یه خاکی تو سرش میکنی :)

----------


## farboodj1375

سلام.
من یک برنامه دیگه قبلا نوشتم که با بانک هم وصل بوده و تو سون کاملا اجرا میشده.

پس به قول شما احتمالا یکی از کامپوننت ها اشکال داره.
ولی جالب اینه که تو کدنویسی ارور میگیره در حالی که تو ایکس پی اون ارور رو نمیده...و از کدی هم ارور میگیره که مربوط به کامپوننتی هست که با سون کاملا سازگاره(ساخت شرکت معروف کودجوک هست).
حالا من موندم چیکار کنم.


ممنون.

----------


## akbarg64

اگه عجله نداری من شاید بتونم کمکت کنم.یعنی مشکلش رو حل کنم.اما ازونجایی که خودم چندتا پروژه دارم.سریع نمیتونم کمکت کنم و باید یه چند روزی صبر کنی.چون باید بشینم دقیق بررسی کنم و احتمالا اشکالات دیگه ای هم داشته باشه.

----------


## farboodj1375

دستتون درد نکنه.
ممنون.
منتظر میمونم.
اگه دوستان دیگه هم میتونن لطف کنن کمک کنن...باید پروژه رو قبل از 3 مهر تحویل بدم...

----------


## ALIMAHDE54

سلام دوست عزیز این سورس رو کجا گذاشتین من اونی که برای دانلود گذاشته بودین رو دانلود کردم فقط یه عکس بود

----------


## Restlesa

> در ضمن اگه نظری هم در مورد برنامه دارید بگید خوشحال میشم.


سلام دوست عزیز ... برنامه ات رو دانلود کردم و مورد بازبینی قرار دادم ... از لحاظ گرافیکی خوبه حتی می تونم بگم که افراط هم کردی اما از لحاظ ساختاری و نظم باید بگم که صفره.

اما راه حلی که برای بر طرف کردن مشکلت به ذهنم میرسه عوض کردن نسخه ابزار CodeJock هستش. اگه اشتباه نکنم کفته بودی که از نسخه 13 این ابزار استفاده می کنی. حالا از نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار استفاده کن به احتمال زیاد مشکلت حل خواهد شد
اگر هم در برنامه ات از فایل  manifest استفاده کردی همون طوری که دوست خوبمون اقا محسن گفتم باید در برنامه ات هم از تابع  InitCommonControls استفاده کنی
سورس زیر رو به تمامی فرم های برنامه ات اضافه کن

کد زیر در قسمت General تمامی فرم هات
Private Declare Function InitCommonControlsEx Lib "comctl32.dll" (iccex As tagInitCommonControlsEx) As Boolean

Private Type tagInitCommonControlsEx
   lngSize As Long
   lngICC As Long
End Type

Private Const ICC_USEREX_CLASSES = &H200

Public Function InitCommonControlsVB() As Boolean
   On Error Resume Next
   Dim iccex As tagInitCommonControlsEx
   With iccex
       .lngSize = LenB(iccex)
       .lngICC = ICC_USEREX_CLASSES
   End With
   InitCommonControlsEx iccex
   InitCommonControlsVB = (Err.Number = 0)
   On Error GoTo 0
End Function

کد زیر هم در رویداد ()Form_Initialize تمامی فرم هات
Private Sub Form_Initialize()
   InitCommonControlsVB
End Sub

این 2 کاری رو که گفتم انجام بده ببین مشکلت برطرف میشه یا نه
اگرم نسخه 15.0.1 ابزار CodeJock رو نداری بگو تا خودم برات ارسال کنم

----------


## farboodj1375

> سلام دوست عزیز این سورس رو کجا گذاشتین من اونی که برای دانلود گذاشته بودین رو دانلود کردم فقط یه عکس بود


سلام.
اون یه عکس بود که باید به پوشه Res اضافه میشد.
با اجازه لینک اصلی رو دیروز حذف کردم.(به دلایل امنیتی)و لینکو برای اساتید گرامی پ.خ کردم.







> اما از لحاظ ساختاری و نظم باید بگم که صفره.


ممنون.
منظورتون چیه؟از لحاظ ساختاری؟مشکل ساز هم میشه؟






> اما راه حلی که برای بر طرف کردن مشکلت به ذهنم میرسه عوض کردن نسخه ابزار CodeJock هستش. اگه اشتباه نکنم کفته بودی که از نسخه 13 این ابزار استفاده می کنی. حالا از نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار استفاده کن به احتمال زیاد مشکلت حل خواهد شد


فکر نمیکنم این نسخه کودجوک با سون مشکل داشته باشه...
درسته از نسخه 13 استفاده میکنم.ولی نسخه 15 رو ندارم.
امکانش نیست خودتون که نسخه 15 رو دارین,اونو به برنامه اضافه کنین و نسخه 13 رو حذف کنین ببینین درست میشه یا نه؟
شرمنده ها( :خجالت: ) اگه هم امکانش نیست و فکر میکنین با اون درست شه خب بدین خودم امتحان کنم.
متشکر.






> اگر هم در برنامه ات از فایل manifest استفاده کردی همون طوری که دوست خوبمون اقا محسن گفتم باید در برنامه ات هم از تابع InitCommonControls استفاده کنی


مرسی ولی من اصلا از این فایل استفاده نکردم.(سورس رو که دارین)
ممنون.

----------


## Restlesa

> ممنون.
> منظورتون چیه؟از لحاظ ساختاری؟مشکل ساز هم میشه؟


برای نوشتن یه برنامه تجاری باید 3 موضوع بسیار مهم رو مد نظر قرار بدی
موضوع اول) امنیت که بالاترین علویت رو داره 
موضوع دوم) سرعت و کارایی برنامه
موضوع سوم) رابط گرافیکی

همون طوری که تو پست قبلیم گفتم تو فقط موضوع سوم رو به خوبی انجام دادی و  حتی افراط هم در این زمینه کردی و به هیچ وجه به موضوع های مهم و اصلی اول و  دوم هیچ توجهی نکردی در حالی که اصل کاری این دو موضوع مخصوصا موضوع اول  یعنی امنیت هستش که تو این امر مهم رو در برنامه ات به طور کاملا ناقص  اعمال کردی و با جورأت می تونم بگم که برنامه ات اصلا امنیت نداره
موضع مهم بعدی که رعایت نکردی اینه که از توابع بی خودی مثل AddButton و  CreateLargeColorsGallery و ... و همین طور تعریف کردن متغییرهای بی نیازی  مثل hBrush و ItemsStyles و خیلی های دیگه استفاده کردی که این امر باعث  بالا رفتن بی خودی حجم نهایی برنامه ات شده.
سورس های برنامه ات به هیچ وجه نظم ندارن ... معلومه که کدهای خودت رو به  کدهای خود برنامه از پیش نوشته شده RibbonSample ابزار CodeJock استفاده  کردی ... این بی نظمی در آینده زمانی که می خوای برنامه ات رو مورد ویرایش  قرار بدی و نسخه های جدید تری بنویسی اذیتت خواهند کرد و مطمئن باش که به  مشکل بزرگی هم برخورد خواهی کرد
این ها گوشه هایی از نواقص برنامه ات بودن که می بایست بهت می گفتم و توهم به عنوان یه برنامه نویس برای نواقصت رو بر طرف کنی




> فکر نمیکنم این نسخه کودجوک با سون مشکل داشته باشه... 
> درسته از نسخه 13 استفاده میکنم.ولی نسخه 15 رو ندارم.
> امکانش نیست خودتون که نسخه 15 رو دارین,اونو به برنامه اضافه کنین و نسخه 13 رو حذف کنین ببینین درست میشه یا نه؟
> شرمنده ها() اگه هم امکانش نیست و فکر میکنین با اون درست شه خب بدین خودم امتحان کنم.
> متشکر.


این چه حرفیه ... دشمنت شرمنده دوست عزیز  :بوس: 
من نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار رو بهتون میدم لطف کن و خودت امتحان کن چون من  ویندوزم XP هستش و همون طوری هم که خودت گفتی برنامه ات در ویندوز XP مشکلی  نداره. نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار 105MG هستش(البته در حالت فشرده نشده.در  حالت فشرده هم 87.5MG) بعد از ظهر برات می فرستم و تو هم بعد از دریافت و  قبل از نصب نسخه 13 رو به طور کامل از کامپیوتر پاک کن و بعد نسخه 15.0.1  رو نصب کن

اگر مشکل همونی باشه که دوست خوبمون آقا سبحان در پست 32 گفتن احتمال 50  درصد باید با عوض کردن نسخه این ابزار مشکل برطرف بشه. چون برای خودمم مشکل  ذکر شده در پست 32 برام بوجود اومده بود که با عوض کردن نسخه ابزار  CodeJock م این مشکل برطرف شد. تو هم امتحان کنید ببین درست میشه یا نه 





> مرسی ولی من اصلا از این فایل استفاده نکردم.(سورس رو که دارین)
> ممنون.


بله سورس رو دارم اما ماشااله اینقدر فایل تو پوشه برنامه بود که حوصله گشتنش رو نداشتم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب اگرم از این فایل استفاده نکردین نیازی به اضافه کردن اون سورسی که براتون گذاشتم نیست

----------


## farboodj1375

> موضوع اول) امنیت که بالاترین علویت رو داره 
> موضوع دوم) سرعت و کارایی برنامه
> موضوع سوم) رابط گرافیکی


سلام.
ممنون.
به قول خودتون گزینه سوم رو که رعایت کردم. :لبخند گشاده!: 
گزینه دو رو هم بهبود دادم(با وصل کردن هر بانک در فرم خودش و بعضی کارای دیگه)
فقط مونده مورد اول با همون امنیت. :متفکر: 
خوب درسته ... به نظر شما اگه رو بانک ها پسورد بزارم...بهتر میشه؟
بجز پسورد گذاشتن رو بانک ها دیگه چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم؟
کاری که برا رمز عبور برنامه کردم(اگه کد کردن هم بهش اضافه شه) به نظرتون خوبه؟(حتما متوجه شدین که برای ذخیره پسورد چیکار کردم؟ :متفکر: ) 
------واقعا ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون. :چشمک: 





> من نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار رو بهتون میدم لطف کن و خودت امتحان کن چون من ویندوزم XP هستش و همون طوری هم که خودت گفتی برنامه ات در ویندوز XP مشکلی نداره. نسخه 15.0.1 این ابزار 105MG هستش(البته در حالت فشرده نشده.در حالت فشرده هم 87.5MG) بعد از ظهر برات می فرستم و تو هم بعد از دریافت و قبل از نصب نسخه 13 رو به طور کامل از کامپیوتر پاک کن و بعد نسخه 15.0.1 رو نصب کن


سلام.من که نسخه 13 رو دارم دیگه چیزی رو نصب نمیکنم... همون کامپوننت ها رو دارم(کر.ک شدشون رو) و اونا رو به برنامه اضافه میکنم.دیگه چی رو پاک کنم؟(البته ستاپ نسخه آزمایشی رو دارم که همه مثال ها و ... رو نصب میکنه ولی از اون استفاده نمیکنم.)
این نسخه 15 که شما دارین نسخه کامله؟کر.ک شده هست؟
بعد حتما باید نصب شه؟اگه آره,تو سیستم مشتری باید چیکار کرد؟نمیشه که به مشتری بگبم برو نصبش کن...


بازم هم متشکر./

----------


## Restlesa

> فقط مونده مورد اول با همون امنیت.
> خوب درسته ... به نظر شما اگه رو بانک ها پسورد بزارم...بهتر میشه؟
> بجز پسورد گذاشتن رو بانک ها دیگه چه کارهایی باید انجام بدم؟
> کاری که برا رمز عبور برنامه کردم(اگه کد کردن هم بهش اضافه شه) به نظرتون خوبه؟(حتما متوجه شدین که برای ذخیره پسورد چیکار کردم؟)


كارهايي كه من بهتون پيشنهاد مي كنم اينه كه علاوه بر گذاشتن رمز ورودي روي تمامي پايگاه هاي داده تون اينه كه مسير اونا رو از كنار برنامه اجرايي تغيير بدين. مثلا به پوشه ي system32 منتقل كنيد
اين كار علاوه بر اينكه يه نكته امنيتي محصوب ميشه از احتمال پاك شدن ناخواسته پايگاه هاي داده تون توسط كاربر يا افراد ديگه جلوگيري به عمل مي ياد
رمز ورودي برنامه هم مي تونه مجموعه اي از كاركتر هاي خاص و اعداد و حروف تشكيل شده باشه




> ------واقعا ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون.


خواهش مي كنم دوست عزيز ... وظيفه اس  :چشمک: 




> سلام.من که نسخه 13 رو دارم دیگه چیزی رو نصب نمیکنم... همون کامپوننت ها رو دارم(کر.ک شدشون رو) و اونا رو به برنامه اضافه میکنم.دیگه چی رو پاک کنم؟(البته ستاپ نسخه آزمایشی رو دارم که همه مثال ها و ... رو نصب میکنه ولی از اون استفاده نمیکنم.)


دوست عزيز ميشه پس بهم بگي كه اون توابعي كه داخل برنامه RibboneSample هست و تو كلش رو تو پروژه اصليت اضافه كردي رو از كجا آوردي ؟؟؟!!!  :متفکر: 




> این نسخه 15 که شما دارین نسخه کامله؟کر.ک شده هست؟
> بعد حتما باید نصب شه؟اگه آره,تو سیستم مشتری باید چیکار کرد؟نمیشه که به مشتری بگبم برو نصبش کن...


بله كامله و همين طور ك.ر.ك شده و فقط نيازه در سيستم خودتون نصب بشه تا بتونيد از كامپوننت هاش استفاده كني
براي كاربرتم كافي فقط همون ابزارهايي رو كه تو برنامه ات مورد استفاده قرار دادي با استفاده از برنامه ستاپ ساز به سيستم كاربرت منتقل كني




> بازم هم متشکر./


 خواهش مي كنم ... فعلا كه نتونستيم مشكلت رو حل كنيم  :افسرده:  ولي انشااله برطفش خواهيم كرد

----------


## Restlesa

اينم لينك دانلود نسخه 15.0.1 ابزار Codejock كه برخي از دوستان به صورت pm درخواست كرده بودن
دوستان عزيز مي تونن اين ابزار رو از تاپيك ابزارهاي اكتيوايكس كاربردي و زيبا دانلود كنن

----------


## farboodj1375

> دوست عزيز ميشه پس بهم بگي كه اون توابعي كه داخل برنامه RibboneSample هست و تو كلش رو تو پروژه اصليت اضافه كردي رو از كجا آوردي ؟؟؟!!!


خب اول یه بار نصبش کردم اون مثال رو برداشتم بعد پاکش کردم و دیگه هم نصبش نمیکنم...الان هم تو نسخه 15 میشه بعد نصب کامپوننت هاش رو برداریو دیگه از اون به بعد نصب نکنیم؟






> رمز ورودي برنامه هم مي تونه مجموعه اي از كاركتر هاي خاص و اعداد و حروف تشكيل شده باشه


مرسی ولی منظورم مکان ذخیره رمز عبورم هست.جای خوبیه؟(از رو سورس راحت میتونین بفهمین)





-متشکر ایشاا... بعد دانلود نسخه 15 تست میکنم نتیجه رو میگم...ایشا... که مشکل رفه بشه.
ممنون.

----------


## Restlesa

> خب اول یه بار نصبش کردم اون مثال رو برداشتم بعد پاکش کردم و دیگه هم نصبش نمیکنم...الان هم تو نسخه 15 میشه بعد نصب کامپوننت هاش رو برداریو دیگه از اون به بعد نصب نکنیم؟


آره میشه




> مرسی ولی منظورم مکان ذخیره رمز عبورم هست.جای خوبیه؟(از رو سورس راحت میتونین بفهمین)


به نظر بده خیر ... جای خیلی تابلویی تنظیمات کلی برنامه تو ذخیره می کنی ... اگه خودت به صورت دستی تو ریجستری یه کلید بسازی بهتره




> -متشکر ایشاا... بعد دانلود نسخه 15 تست میکنم نتیجه رو میگم...ایشا... که مشکل رفه بشه.
> ممنون.


خواهش می کنم دوست عزیز ... منتظرم

----------


## farboodj1375

ببخشید...این ابزار از کماند بار 3 تا داره : یکی معمولی یکی یونیکد و یکی هم 64 (فکر کنم برای سیستم های 64 بیتی هست)
از کدومش استفاده کنم؟آخری تو ایکس پی اجرا نمیشه.
بعد یک چیزی چجوری میشه هم اکتیو اییکس ها رو به نسخه جدیدتر تبدیل کنم؟
چون از این کودجوک 13 اون ابزارهاش تو خیلی جاها استفاده کردم.بخوام همه رو حذف کنم و دوباره نسخه جدید رو جاش بزارم کلی طول میکشه.
البته موقع باز شدن پروژه یه پیغام میاد که میگه آیا میخواین ابزارها به نسخه جدیدتر تبدیل شوند؟ و اگه تایید هم بکنیم باز پروژه رو ببندیم و باز کنیم بازهم اون پیغام میاد.

----------


## Restlesa

> ببخشید...این ابزار از کماند بار 3 تا داره : یکی معمولی یکی یونیکد و یکی هم 64 (فکر کنم برای سیستم های 64 بیتی هست)
> از کدومش استفاده کنم؟آخری تو ایکس پی اجرا نمیشه.


باید از معمولیه استفاده کنی




> بعد یک چیزی چجوری میشه هم اکتیو اییکس ها رو به نسخه جدیدتر تبدیل کنم؟
> چون از این کودجوک 13 اون ابزارهاش تو خیلی جاها استفاده کردم.بخوام همه رو حذف کنم و دوباره نسخه جدید رو جاش بزارم کلی طول میکشه.
> البته  موقع باز شدن پروژه یه پیغام میاد که میگه آیا میخواین ابزارها به نسخه  جدیدتر تبدیل شوند؟ و اگه تایید هم بکنیم باز پروژه رو ببندیم و باز کنیم  بازهم اون پیغام میاد.


 تنها راهش حذف کردن ابزارهای قدیمی و جایگزین کردن ابزارهای جدید هستش

مشکلت همونی هست که در پست 32 آقا سبحان عکسش رو گذاشتن ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

براي ارتقاء ابزارها موقع باز كردن پروژه وقتي سؤال پرسيد تاييد بزنيد و بعد از باز شدن پروژه، فرمهايي كه در اون از اين ابزار استفاده كرديد باز كنيد و ببينيد ارتقاء داده شدن يا نه (About كنترل رو ببينيد)، بعدش يك تغييري تو پروژه بديد و ذخيره كنيد، ديگه دفعه بعد نبايد سؤال كنه
البته من حتي از نسخه 12 هم استفاده كردم، تو ويندوز سون مشكلي نداشتم
ولي توصيه مي‌كنم حتما قبلش يك بكاپ از كل پروژه و فايلهاش بگيريد، دقت كنيد شايد بعضي از فايلهاتون تو پوشه برنامتون نباشن، از اونها هم بكاپ بگيريد

ضمنا اگر مي‌تونيد از نسخه Unicode استفاده كنيد بهتره، نسخه 64 هم كه روي ويندوز XP شما اجرا نميشه حتما به خاطر اينه كه ويندوزتون 32 بيتي هستش

----------


## farboodj1375

> مشکلت همونی هست که در پست 32 آقا سبحان عکسش رو گذاشتن ؟؟؟!!!


بله ... البته موقع اجرا پروژه  از جاهای دیگه ای هم ارور میگیره که اگه دوباره اجرا کنیم دیگه ارور نمیگیره...(!) ولی رو همون خطی که عکسش رو تو پست 32 گذاشتنش ارور میده و ول هم نمیکنه...







> البته من حتي از نسخه 12 هم استفاده كردم، تو ويندوز سون مشكلي نداشتم


متشکر...با توجه به سورسی که لینکش رو براتون پ.خ کردم نمیتونین یه راهنمایی بکنین که اشکال از کجاست؟؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

راستش من براي برنامه ستاپ ساختم و تو سون مشكلي ندارم ولي خود برنامه رو تو XP مي‌نويسم
فكر مي‌كنم بعضي از كنترلها هنگام استفاده درون محيط ويژوال بيسيك مشكل داشته باشن

----------


## farboodj1375

> راستش من براي برنامه ستاپ ساختم و تو سون مشكلي ندارم


منظورتون همین برنامه ای هست که براتون فرستادم؟/





> فكر مي‌كنم بعضي از كنترلها هنگام استفاده درون محيط ويژوال بيسيك مشكل داشته باشن


من که هرکار کردم نفهمیدم...فکر نمیکنم اشکال از این باشه...چون کامپوننت ها با سون مشکلی ندارن...
موندم که چرا تو کدنویسی ارور میگیره...

امکانش نیست یه نگاهی به سورس بندازین؟

----------


## farboodj1375

ببخشید...یه مشکلی داشتم...همه ابزارهای کودجوک رو به نسخه جدیدتر آپگرید کردم...ولی حالا همیچکدوم از تول تیپ تکس ها نمایش دادئه نمیشه(همشون به مربع های سیاه تبدیل شدن)

----------


## Restlesa

کد نویسی با ابزار CodeJock نسخه 15.0.1 کمی با سایر نسخه های قبلیش فرق داره
کدهای زیر رو به جای کدهای قبلیت اضافه کن 
برای بر طرف کردن  مشکل ToolTipText ها :
Private Sub LoadToolTipText()
    Dim ToolTipContext As ToolTipContext
    Set ToolTipContext = CommandBars.ToolTipContext
    ToolTipContext.Style = xtpToolTipResource
    ToolTipContext.ShowTitleAndDescription True, xtpToolTipIconNone
    ToolTipContext.ShowImage False, IMAGEBASE
    ToolTipContext.SetMargin 2, 2, 2, 2
    ToolTipContext.MaxTipWidth = 300
    ToolTipContext.ShowShadow = True
End Sub


برای استفاده از Theme Office 2007 
CommandBarsGlobalSettings.ResourceImages.LoadFromF  ile App.Path & "\Styles\Office2007.dll", "Office2007Black.ini"
    CommandBars.PaintManager.RefreshMetrics
    CommandBars.RecalcLayout
    RibbonBar.EnableFrameTheme

برای اسفاده از Themes SkinFramework
SkinFramework.LoadSkin App.Path & "\Styles\Office2007.cjstyles", "NormalBlack.ini"
    SkinFramework.ApplyWindow Me.hwnd

----------

